# A man goes into the doctor ...



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

A man goes into the doctor's surgery.

He says, "Doc, you gotta check my leg. Something's wrong. Just put your ear up to my thigh, you'll hear it!"

The doctor cautiously placed his ear to the man's thigh, only to hear, "Gimme 20 quid. I really need 20 quid."

"I've never seen or heard anything like this before. How long has this been going on?" The doctor asked.

"That's nothing Doc. Put your ear to my knee."

The doctor put his ear to the man's knee and heard it say, "Man, I really need 10 pounds. Just lend me 10 pounds!!"

"Sir, I really don't know what to tell you. I've never seen anything like this." The doctor was dumbfounded.

"Wait Doc, that's not all. There's more, just put your ear up to my ankle," the man urged him.

The doctor did as the man said and was blown away to hear his ankle plead, "Please, I just need 5 pounds. Lend me 5 quid, please, if you will."

"I have no idea what to tell you. There's nothing about it in my books," he said, as he frantically searched all his medical reference books.

"I can make a well educated guess though," he continued. "Based on life and all my previous experience, I can tell you that your leg seems to be broke in three places."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:roll: thats so bad its almost good :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

No definately bad :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Boo!

Get Off! :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

'Ave you got the bus fare, I'm limping badly and the doctor is no help at all ...


----------

